# bonding of metal roof?



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That depends on whether you think that roof is likely to be energized. If it is, it will likely be energized by equipment (roof fan?) that is already grounded, so nothing needs done. 

A great many roofs can benefit from a lightning protective system, but that's a horse of another color.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Brings back memories of whether, or not, that the metal siding of a house needs bonding. That was in a previous post/thread.


----------

